# Sources: Deal for Grizzlies reached



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> After two consecutive trips to the playoffs and a return to respectability in the Western Conference, Michael Heisley has found a buyer to purchase the Memphis Grizzlies, according to sources with knowledge of the owner's plans.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that Heisley has an agreement in principle to sell the team to communications technology magnate Robert Pera, who at 34 has a spot on Forbes' list of the 10 youngest billionaries in the world.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8038389/sources-billionaire-robert-pera-agrees-purchase-memphis-grizzlies


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is actually really good news. I like energetic, young owners who come in with some movable pieces already in place.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I assume this will be the end of the Gay-to-Charlotte rumors. The last thing a rich new owner is going to want to do is trade the leading scorer on a playoff team to save money.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gay is going to get traded if they find someone to take his contract. He's the third best player on that team if Zach is healthy and he doesn't make good decisions when you need him to.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, guy just turned 25 and gets you 20 points a game with decent efficiency. It's tough to find a trade for him that makes you a better team, and like I said, the new owner isn't going to want his first move to be trading a major piece and taking a step backward to save money.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

especially when the 20 points on decent efficency comes with a superstar albatross of a contract


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

$50 million over three years for an almost-elite wing scorer entering his prime(he'll have just turned 28 when the contract is up) isn't a cap-crippling albatross, it's just more than you'd want to be paying him. The Grizzlies aren't better than OKC, but with the Lakers, Spurs, and Mavs on the downslide it's their time _right now_ to be in that second tier out West and maybe try to pull off a shocker in the playoffs. If you can't make the team better by trading Gay, you're better off trying to save money with a Mike Conley deal than flipping out your leading scorer for a hustle rookie.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

If they trade Rudy, then Mike Conley is their only perimeter scorer. It might have worked for a few games last year, but that won't work over the course of an entire season. Gotta have an outside threat to help Z-Bo and Gasol.

They'll never get anyone close to Rudy's talent level back in a trade.

Is there a wing in this year's draft that will end up better than Rudy? Beal is a possibility, but he's a 2 not a 3. Harrison Barnes? MKG seems like his ceiling is more of a jack of all trades player than a top wing scorer. He might end up a similar player to what Rudy is now, but not right way. Not good enough for a team that has to try and win now.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Memphis Grizzlies’ sale to Robert J. Pera, announced this past week, is already in serious trouble, according to league sources. Pera owns Ubiquiti Networks, a Silicon Valley communications technology company. When its stock bottomed out in the last two weeks, *his net worth plummeted from $1 billion to $200 million*, according to league insiders who say that unless he has some wealthy partners lined up to help him finance the sale, it will likely fall through. In that case, the Grizzlies will continue to be owned by Michael Heisley. Pera agreed to buy the team for $350 million, a figure that raised many eyebrows around the league.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/nba-bitter-lockout-ends-lebron-james-kevin-durant-finals-article-1.1097006?pgno=2


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's very bad news for this franchise... and possibly for Rudy Gay's future in Memphis.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> SpearsNBAYahoo NBA Board of Governors has unanimously approved the sale of the Memphis Grizzlies to an investor group led by Robert Pera.


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What a great turn around for the franchise.


----------

